# 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium, Fender Stereo upgrade.



## Valonso60 (Aug 4, 2019)

I haven’t been able to find the correct info on this. 
I’m wanting to put an aftermarket amplifier for my door speakers and New amp and sub. How would I go about doing so? 
Thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Valonso60 said:


> I haven’t been able to find the correct info on this.
> I’m wanting to put an aftermarket amplifier for my door speakers and New amp and sub. How would I go about doing so?
> Thanks


Its just like any other car. What specifically do you need to know? Your factory fender sound system consists of an amp under the driver seat, subwoofer in the spare wheel and component(speaker + tweeter) in each door. 

Check out crutchfield.com for exact sizes.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Valonso60 said:


> I haven’t been able to find the correct info on this.
> I’m wanting to put an aftermarket amplifier for my door speakers and New amp and sub. How would I go about doing so?
> Thanks


From what I understand, there's no current way to completely replace the factory amp unless you're okay with losing a bunch of functionality throughout the car. Instead, you're going to need to cut the cables going *out* from the Fender amp to the speakers and install a line out converter like an AudioControl LC7i and then run RCA's from the line out converter to the aftermarket amp and then run speaker wire from the aftermarket amp back to the leads to the speakers that you cut from the Fender amp.

I did this with my old Ford Focus ST with the Sony sound system and replaced all of the speakers and subwoofer while I was at it. It works but it's a lot of work. It was also easier since the Sony amp was in the hatch of the Focus ST. I'd imagine it'll be more difficult with the Fender amp being on the driver seat but I suppose that depends on where you want to place the aftermarket amp. Maybe there's enough room under the passenger seat. I don't know that specs of the factory Fender speakers/subwoofer so you may blow them out if you add too much power so I'd be prepared to replace them as well.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

AkiraSieghart said:


> From what I understand, there's no current way to completely replace the factory amp unless you're okay with losing a bunch of functionality throughout the car. Instead, you're going to need to cut the cables going *out* from the Fender amp to the speakers and install a line out converter like an AudioControl LC7i and then run RCA's from the line out converter to the aftermarket amp and then run speaker wire from the aftermarket amp back to the leads to the speakers that you cut from the Fender amp.


Alternative to this is to use VCDS to recode your vehicle to "no sound system" and remove amp from CAN network. Radio will then send out audio signal on the 8pin speaker connector. Connect LC7i to that output. At that point you can completely remove factory amp from the vehicle. 

PS: I need to find some time to document my "OEM like" aftermarket setup. Made myself nice adapters using OEM plugs so I everything is plug and play and 100% reversible.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Alternative to this is to use VCDS to recode your vehicle to "no sound system" and remove amp from CAN network. Radio will then send out audio signal on the 8pin speaker connector. Connect LC7i to that output. At that point you can completely remove factory amp from the vehicle.
> 
> PS: I need to find some time to document my "OEM like" aftermarket setup. Made myself nice adapters using OEM plugs so I everything is plug and play and 100% reversible.


Interesting! I didn't know that was an option. I hope you find the time to make a write-up as upgrading/replacing the Fender system is something I'd be interested in doing in the future.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

AkiraSieghart said:


> Interesting! I didn't know that was an option. I hope you find the time to make a write-up as upgrading/replacing the Fender system is something I'd be interested in doing in the future.


I dont have Fender system. But thats what i would do if I wanted to completely remove it from the car and replace it with aftermarket.
I built sound system in SEL which did not have sound system just standard

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Valonso60 (Aug 4, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Alternative to this is to use VCDS to recode your vehicle to "no sound system" and remove amp from CAN network. Radio will then send out audio signal on the 8pin





OEMplusCC said:


> Alternative to this is to use VCDS to recode your vehicle to "no sound system" and remove amp from CAN network. Radio will then send out audio signal on the 8pin speaker connector. Connect LC7i to that output. At that point you can completely remove factory amp from the vehicle.
> 
> PS: I need to find some time to document my "OEM like" aftermarket setup. Made myself nice adapters using OEM plugs so I everything is plug and play and 100% reversible.


Do you know if the output on the 8 pin will be “full resolution” audio? I don’t want to lose any audio resolution when connected via usb or bluetooth. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Valonso60 said:


> Do you know if the output on the 8 pin will be “full resolution” audio? I don’t want to lose any audio resolution when connected via usb or bluetooth. I hope this makes sense.


I did not connect scope to it, but I am 99% sure its a full range audio on all 4 channels. The factory front tweeters are just connected to front speakers in the door wiring harness. The tweeters have a small crossover build into them so they can filter out low and mid frequencies.

One another irrelevant information I still remember when I built the system is that factory radio starts distorting audio output right when the "volume bar vertically aligns with the cell phone battery indicator" . That is roughly 3/4 of the volume bar.


----------

